# lets see your woods knife!



## charlie63

This is mine - I like to carry a decent size knife just in case the blade in 7".


----------



## youngdon

I just carry a Gerber multi tool unless I'm big game hunting, then I carry a three bladed Browning(straight blade, saw blade and a gut hook)

Sorry I guess I missed the SEE part of that thread...You can visualize ...right !


----------



## old skunk

sg just a sharp stick oh by the way have u found u one yet lol


----------



## old skunk

or u can u a peice of glass or some tin thouth this info mite help oh a sharp rock mite do


----------



## 220swift

SG that's cool.......


----------



## youngdon

Yeah I agree that is pretty cool.


----------



## Hellbilly1373

I never leave the house without my Gerber Gator II. I keep it sharp enough to shave with.


----------



## Antlerz22

Stonegod said:


> Ok......I wasn't going to post a pic of my hunting knife, because I figured you guys would make fun of me. I'm thinking of saving my money and upgrading to something like bronze or maybe iron.....once I get my gun.


 Dang with a knife like that, makes me believe in neanderthal man.lol


----------



## 220swift

#I bought the blade in 1972 and made the handle out of deer antler, brass and leather. The blade is 11 1/2 inches........I also made the sheath...









I carry this when bow hunting.....


----------



## 220swift

SG, very nice. I'd like to see some pictures.


----------



## loic

I have a buck I bought several years ago, and just got a kbar. I never leave home without my Gerber folding knife.









Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## christopher

i carry a buck 482 usa made boon and crockett edition


----------



## El Gato Loco

Gerber infantry....


----------



## El Gato Loco

This is my EDC... not overly exciting.


----------



## youngdon

I like that one !


----------



## bones44

SG, that is a very cool knife ! Flint knives are still used by some guys. They have an edge like a razor ! There's a group of guys in Michigan who hunt and trap old school and use those very same knives. They sometimes have an article in Woods-n-Water news here.


----------



## halfbreed

her's mine lol


----------



## 220swift

During the 1970's and 80's when most of my time was spent trapping and hunting, I carried one belt knife. It was a Schrade Sharp Finger. It was the most versatile knife I ever used. I skinned everything from deer to mink with that knife. The knife stayed sharp and only needed a few strokes across a steel to bring it back to a very good edge. Well after moving to Colorado and not getting right back into hunting, I seemed to have lost that knife. We've looked through everything outdoor related I own and the knife was nowhere to be found. Out of the blue a Kennesaw Cutlery catalog shows up in the mail and low and behold there is my favorite knife and only $17.99. I ordered two and have received my new favorite knives. The wife still does not understand the joy a simple thing like this brings.






​


----------



## Antlerz22

220swift said:


> During the 1970's and 80's when most of my time was spent trapping and hunting, I carried one belt knife. It was a Schrade Sharp Finger. It was the most versatile knife I ever used. I skinned everything from deer to mink with that knife. The knife stayed sharp and only needed a few strokes across a steel to bring it back to a very good edge. Well after moving to Colorado and not getting right back into hunting, I seemed to have lost that knife. We've looked through everything outdoor related I own and the knife was nowhere to be found. Out of the blue a Kennesaw Cutlery catalog shows up in the mail and low and behold there is my favorite knife and only $17.99. I ordered two and have received my new favorite knives. The wife still does not understand the joy a simple thing like this brings.
> 
> View attachment 5899​


 I had the same exact one but it was the scrimshaw version and was a whitish handle with black inlaid in the scrimshaw-- I also have misplaced mine ----sigh.


----------



## hassell

220swift said:


> During the 1970's and 80's when most of my time was spent trapping and hunting, I carried one belt knife. It was a Schrade Sharp Finger. It was the most versatile knife I ever used. I skinned everything from deer to mink with that knife. The knife stayed sharp and only needed a few strokes across a steel to bring it back to a very good edge. Well after moving to Colorado and not getting right back into hunting, I seemed to have lost that knife. We've looked through everything outdoor related I own and the knife was nowhere to be found. Out of the blue a Kennesaw Cutlery catalog shows up in the mail and low and behold there is my favorite knife and only $17.99. I ordered two and have received my new favorite knives. The wife still does not understand the joy a simple thing like this brings.
> 
> View attachment 5899​


Have had a few old timers, a lot of old time trappers carried the fold up models, have so many knives, kind of a collector I guess, Haven't boughten any for awhile which is depressing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 220swift

Antlerz22 said:


> I had the same exact one but it was the scrimshaw version and was a whitish handle with black inlaid in the scrimshaw-- I also have misplaced mine ----sigh.


I remember that model, it was cool, to bad you misplaced that one. They only made it for a very short time frame.


----------



## 220swift

hassell said:


> Have had a few old timers, a lot of old time trappers carried the fold up models, have so many knives, kind of a collector I guess, Haven't boughten any for awhile which is depressing!!!!!!!!!!!


I had several trappers also. I don't know why, but I lost more pocket knives than I can count.


----------



## glenway

Hey, 220. Shrade sold out to China a few years ago and that's why the low cost. Marbles and Buck did the same, although Buck is back in the U.S. now.


----------



## glenway

Great idea showing user knives. First, I must say I love quality knives made in America and Germany. This one is my user deer field dressing Kissing Krane, Solingen, Germany. High-carbon steel kept razor sharp and ready for use.

Oh, and the title "Let's see your woods knife" reminds me of a time when I was hiring a maintenance person and interviewing applicants. One guy, dressed a little too nice I thought, had me asking him to show me his knife. He looked a bit puzzled and couldn't produce one for me to examine. He didn't get the job.


----------



## 220swift

glenway said:


> Hey, 220. Shrade sold out to China a few years ago and that's why the low cost. Marbles and Buck did the same, although Buck is back in the U.S. now.


I found that out when I received the knives. I was dissappointed in that. We'll see if the knives hold up like the old Schrade's


----------

